# Aloe water remedy



## Erin5678 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Just a quick post. I was recently told by a Crohn's sufferer that they drink aloe water everyday and they have not had an episode in 2 years. I understand IBS and Crohn's are different but have any IBS sufferers tried this remedy? If so, what were the results?

Thanks


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It may work for some people. It didn't work for me.


----------



## Jeje (May 1, 2015)

Have never heard about drinking aloe water, but I'll try anything. I just had another colonoscopy about a month ago by yet another new GI Specialist (my 6th one, and yes, 6th colonoscopy) but at least this doctor instantly told me I did not have U.C. or Crohn's. But yet, I have "flare ups" like "Crohn's" so heck, I'll give the aloe water a try. If it doesn't work for me, oh well, but if it DOES, then praise the Lord! 
I just joined this online support group and am amazed at all the IBS-D sufferers that still have unresolved issues....like me! I'll be busy reading multiple posts, many of which I have read so far, are very interesting.


----------



## Erin5678 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi jeje thanks for your reply. Please let me know if you try aloe water and what you're results are.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

It worked for me with a major reduction of stomach pain. Not all Aloe juice is the same though. Don't bother with the gel , it is not better quailty as they would have you believe , plus it is disgusting to drink. Aloe Life , Aloe Gold was my favorite. Mix it with coconut or a strong tasting juice to improve flavor. I have been IBS free for several years and still drink aloe juice daily.


----------



## Erin5678 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you Sgali, that's great to hear!


----------

